# لماذا تحرم المسيحية تعدد الزوجات؟



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

(أ) من خلقة الله الأسرة الأولي (في جنة عدن): 

"خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي" اي زوجا واحدا وزوجة واحدة. ولو أراد الله للانسان أن يتزوج بعدة نساء لخلق _منذ البدء_ 0عدة نساء لآدم وكان هو أحوج الناس لذلك لنمو الجنس البشري في الكرة الأرضية الواسعة.

(ب) كا النصوص الكتابية تشير الي وحدة الزيجة ومنها مثلا 

+قول الكتاب المقدس "يلتصق بامرأته" (تك8:1) وليس بنسائه
+ وكذلك قوله "وليكن لكل واحد امرأته (لا نسائه), وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1 كو8:7)
+ وايضا ان" يرضي الرجل امرأته " لا نسائه (أف 33:5)
+ وقوله " كل من ترك أبا او أما او امرأة (زوجة واحدة) من اجل اسمي......." (مت19:19)


----------



## adel baket (2 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> (أ) من خلقة الله الأسرة الأولي (في جنة عدن):
> 
> "خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي" اي زوجا واحدا وزوجة واحدة. ولو أراد الله للانسان أن يتزوج بعدة نساء لخلق _منذ البدء_ 0عدة نساء لآدم وكان هو أحوج الناس لذلك لنمو الجنس البشري في الكرة الأرضية الواسعة.
> 
> ...


ياكاتى  امره فاضله من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللئالئى  ....موضوعك جميل والرب يبارك حيلتك:smil12:


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا ليك يا nazeradel علي مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

K A T Y

شكرا عالموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك وكل عام وانت بخير †

فعلا المسيحية هي الديانة السماوية العادلة والتي تعلم الانسان طريق الحق


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

ميرسي ليك يا لايت

وتعبيرك جميل جدا


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

Thank,u Keep going Cuz this small tips we miss 
GOD BE WITH YOU


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

*يعني الواحد بقدرش على زوجة  وحدة  كيف بس يتزوج *4


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

علي رأيك يا stan  اصل احنا صنف متعب للغاية وعلي ايه

ميرسي جدا ليك


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

انا اسف لم اقصد شىء  بس هذا الحكي بنحكي اكثير  باالاردن

او انت شكلك لطيفة او مازعلتي 

(لطيفة سافرت زمان)


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

لا ياسيدي انا بهزر معاك انا مش بزعل

ولو لطيفة سافرت شيرين موجودة


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> (أ) من خلقة الله الأسرة الأولي (في جنة عدن):
> 
> "خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي" اي زوجا واحدا وزوجة واحدة. ولو أراد الله للانسان أن يتزوج بعدة نساء لخلق _منذ البدء_ 0عدة نساء لآدم وكان هو أحوج الناس لذلك لنمو الجنس البشري في الكرة الأرضية الواسعة.
> 
> ...



موضوع رائع يا كاتى .. لان الدين المسيحي مبنى على القداسة والطهر والنقاء .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

و الله, ما كنت اعرف انها موجوده,  كان رحت سلمت علبها


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

ههههههههه
ماشي يا ستان

ميرسي جدا ليك يا يوساب


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

طيب انا قراءت موضوعك!!!! دوراك تقرائي مواضيعي


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

اوك هاروح اشوف مواضيعك يا فاندم


----------



## stan55 (3 يناير 2007)

طيب شكرا


----------



## فتاة عربيه (4 يناير 2007)

ومامشكلة تعدد الزوجات؟؟


----------



## فادية (5 يناير 2007)

كاتي موضوع قمه في الروعه عزيزتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

موضوع جديد وحلو ربنا يباركك ياكاتى :yahoo:


----------



## said_al7b2009 (5 يناير 2007)

(أ) من خلقة الله الأسرة الأولي (في جنة عدن): 

"خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي" اي زوجا واحدا وزوجة واحدة. ولو أراد الله للانسان أن يتزوج بعدة نساء لخلق _منذ البدء_ 0عدة نساء لآدم وكان هو أحوج الناس لذلك لنمو الجنس البشري في الكرة الأرضية الواسعة..........


تعالو شووفو هذي بنت يسووع كيف تكتب السؤال وتجاوب عليه شوف من وين استنتجت الجواب ههههههههههههههههههه الله يهديكم


----------



## said_al7b2009 (5 يناير 2007)

ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون..ماكان الله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرافانما يقول له كن فيكون....


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_



			+قول الكتاب المقدس "يلتصق بامرأته" (تك8:1) وليس بنسائه
+ وكذلك قوله "وليكن لكل واحد امرأته (لا نسائه), وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1 كو8:7)
+ وايضا ان" يرضي الرجل امرأته " لا نسائه (أف 33:5)
+ وقوله " كل من ترك أبا او أما او امرأة (زوجة واحدة) من اجل اسمي......." (مت19:19)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


روعه يا كاتى بجد جميل اوى اوى هى واحدة بس تمام اوى 

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويفرح قلبك

جـــــــــو​_


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> (أ) من خلقة الله الأسرة الأولي (في جنة عدن):
> 
> "خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي" اي زوجا واحدا وزوجة واحدة. ولو أراد الله للانسان أن يتزوج بعدة نساء لخلق _منذ البدء_ 0عدة نساء لآدم وكان هو أحوج الناس لذلك لنمو الجنس البشري في الكرة الأرضية الواسعة.
> 
> ...



ممكن نص التحريم ؟؟؟


----------



## stan55 (5 يناير 2007)

اولا تعدد الجوزات لاينفع لانوا النسان لة وقت واحد لايستطيع ان يقسمة على اكثر من عائلة , الواحد عندوا عائلة وحدة مش خالص كيف بس ايكون عندك 2,3,4

في العقل وين المصاريف وين بدك اتزوج لاتزوج ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

يعني اش ما بخلص


----------



## stan55 (5 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> ده اللي أنت  نافع فيه كلام مالوش معني  :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:



الله ايسامحك  ,  بس لانوا المسيح علمنا انو نغفر لغيرنا , 

38«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا. 

  44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ


15«اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 16مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ

«هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ. 17وَلكِنِ احْذَرُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ





*مش انروح نقتلوا ب السيف  ,*


----------



## K A T Y (5 يناير 2007)

فادية قال:


> كاتي موضوع قمه في الروعه عزيزتي
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي يا فادية علي مشاركاتك الجميلة واسفة اتاخرت في الرد لاني

مش موجودة اليومين دول

كل سنة وانتي طيبة وتعيشي لكل سنة ​


----------



## K A T Y (5 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> موضوع جديد وحلو ربنا يباركك ياكاتى :yahoo:


 
ميرسي يا افا مينا علي مشاركتك


----------



## K A T Y (5 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _روعه يا كاتى بجد جميل اوى اوى هى واحدة بس تمام اوى _​
> _ربنا يعوض تعبك ويفرح قلبك_​
> 
> _جـــــــــو_​


 

ميرسي يا جو علي مشاركتك

امين ويفرح قلبك


----------



## أبو عماد (5 يناير 2007)

هل تقولون ان من يتزوج اثنتين او يعدد ان قلبه خالي من الحب او لايعرف معنى الحب؟؟؟؟




هل تقولون ان الرجل اذا عدد فهو رجل عينه زائغه ؟؟؟؟؟ 


اذا انتم تتهمون الانبياء صلوات الله عليهم بذالك((برائهم الله من ذالك))


الم يرد عندكم في كتابكم المقدس 
ان جدعون قد تزوج الكثيرات 

ان داود تزوج بست نساء ووردت اساميهم في الاصحاح الثالث من سفر صموئيل الثاني


ان سليمان تزوج بالف امرأه

أليس الانبياء هم اطهر خلق الله 

فكيف تقولون ذالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (5 يناير 2007)

أبو عماد قال:


> هل تقولون ان من يتزوج اثنتين او يعدد ان قلبه خالي من الحب او لايعرف معنى الحب؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا اخي الكريم ابو عماد 
كل الي قلت عليهم دول انبياء العهد القديم 
يعني قبل مجيئ المسيح 
احنا صحيح بنعترف بيهم كأنبياء في العهد القديم 
 كانو كلهم عايشين بحسب شريعه اليهود 
لكن لما جاء المسيح عدل فيها حاجات كتيرة كانت  معارضه للحب والاحترام الي دعا ليه المسيح ومن الحاجات الي عدل المسيح فيها هو تحريم الطلاق وتحريم تعدد الزوجات لان الحالتين دول كان فيها انتقاص لقيمه المرأة  وتقليل من احترامها !!!
يبقى يا عزيزي لما تحب تناقشنا في حاجه ناقشنا في شريعه المسيح الي حطها على الارض  ومتنتقدناش بشريعه  مش  بنمشي عليها


----------



## فادية (5 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> :t33:
> 
> يعني المسيحيين مكتفين بزوجه وحده
> مافيش بصبصه وموبيلات وكده طيب أضحكي على روحك والكل بيتفرج عليكي يامثاليه
> ...


همه الشيعه دول مش بردو بيشهدو بالشهادتين والا همه عندهم شهادة تانيه ؟؟؟
ومتحاوليش تبرري شيعه والا سنه  حالكم من بعض لانكم كلكم مسلميييييييييييييييييييين 
انتو اي حاجه تتزنقو فيها تقولو شيعه وسنه ههههههههههههه 
الله يكون فعونكم


----------



## فادية (5 يناير 2007)

أبو عماد;165824 قال:
			
		

> لماذا حذف ردي
> 
> 
> لان اكثر ولن اطيل
> ...



الله الله 
انتو كلكم حافظين الاغنيه دي 
( ردي اتحذف  ردي اتحذف )
يعني شايفه ردودكم موجوده زي ما هيه 
لو خلاص انتو عجزتو عن الرد  معلش انسحبو بهدوء والا عايزين تعملو نفسكم مساكين ومظلومين 
سبحان الله 
يا سيد ابو عماد الموضوع اسمو لماذا تحرم الكنيسه المسيحيه تعدد الزوجات 
واظن ان اليهود معندهمش كنائس يا باشا 
وللمرة المليون بقول لحضرتك 
احنا مسيحيين مش يهووووووووووووود 
فلما تحب تنتقدنا هات لي كلام من الانجيل ومن تعاليم يسوع يسمح بتعدد الزوجات 
ومتقعدش تلف وتدور


----------



## حمامة الروض (5 يناير 2007)

المشكلة أخوي أبو عماد زعيمهم ماي روك يقول أتركوا المسلمين يعرف الحقيقة

ولجينا نتكلم حذف الردود المقنعه وخلا الاشياء اللي مالها داعي

لو كان مسيحي واثق في مسيحيته مكان حذف الردود


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> المشكلة أخوي أبو عماد زعيمهم ماي روك يقول أتركوا المسلمين يعرف الحقيقة
> 
> ولجينا نتكلم حذف الردود المقنعه وخلا الاشياء اللي مالها داعي
> 
> لو كان مسيحي واثق في مسيحيته مكان حذف الردود


 
القسم هذا ليس قسم حواري
قسم الاسئلة و الاجوببة و الرد على الشبهات سيفتتح من جديد بعد 4 ايام
يبقى شرفونا و اطرحوا كل ما عندكم
لكن الي حيقلب الموضوع هذا لموضوع نقاش يبقى رده ينحذف لان القسم هذا ليس حواري اونقاشي
في اسهل منها؟


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> المشكلة أخوي أبو عماد زعيمهم ماي روك يقول أتركوا المسلمين يعرف الحقيقة
> 
> ولجينا نتكلم حذف الردود المقنعه وخلا الاشياء اللي مالها داعي
> 
> لو كان مسيحي واثق في مسيحيته مكان حذف الردود



اكيد تم حذف ردودك لوجود شىء غير لائق .. ثم هو مفيش غير الحجة دى عندكم .. ردودى اتحذفت .. رد بالمنطق والادب وردودك لم تحزف ..


----------



## حمامة الروض (6 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> القسم هذا ليس قسم حواري
> قسم الاسئلة و الاجوببة و الرد على الشبهات سيفتتح من جديد بعد 4 ايام
> يبقى شرفونا و اطرحوا كل ما عندكم
> لكن الي حيقلب الموضوع هذا لموضوع نقاش يبقى رده ينحذف لان القسم هذا ليس حواري اونقاشي
> في اسهل منها؟



أنا بتكلم عن واقع الزواج بس الست فادية هي اللي جرتني للحوار في الاديان مفروض هي تعاقبها بالحذف

بعد مارديت رد مقنع عليها حذفت الرد ولا قبل ماشفت

لايليق بك كمشرف تحذف رد طرف واحد والثاني لا 

وبعدين أفضل التنبيه بدل الحذف او أغلاق الردود

لان حذف رد عضو بحد ذاته عيب


----------



## حمامة الروض (6 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> اكيد تم حذف ردودك لوجود شىء غير لائق .. ثم هو مفيش غير الحجة دى عندكم .. ردودى اتحذفت .. رد بالمنطق والادب وردودك لم تحزف ..



تقدر تقول غير كذا


----------



## حمامة الروض (6 يناير 2007)

Raymond قال:


> *و انتي مسكتي في الحتة دي و سبتي تعدد الزوجات ليه ؟  يا حمامة الروض ؟
> 
> يا بتاعة النقاش العملي اللي عمري ماشفتو منك
> *



أيام سوري للأخطاء الأملائيه لاني مااراجع كلامي الا بعد الارسال

تعداد = تعدد

بحب الكلام العلمي يا Raymond
بس اذا في نهاية يتحذف أتعب نفسي ليش


----------



## Raymond (6 يناير 2007)

*تتقلب ؟؟؟


عزيزتي !!!

من يحيا الله فيه .. لا يكون عرضة للتقلب .. فسيراعي الله في زوجته دائما !!!

و لا ايه ؟*


----------



## حمامة الروض (6 يناير 2007)

Raymond قال:


> *تتقلب ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عزيزتي !!!
> ...



سوري المعاينه 

لاني أكتب بسرعه 

وأنت كمان بتتعاين ويمكن تقبل ويمكن تنطرد

والتوفيق بيد الله وممكن تعاين ويطلع معاينتك فاشلة لانك في النهاية بشر ماتعرف الخبايا والغيب ..


----------



## Raymond (6 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> عيسى عليه السلام قال لقد جئتكم متمم ومكمل لأديان بني أسرائيل
> 
> يعني أنتم عندكم جائز تتزوج مية وحده لان مافي تحديد في الانجيل
> 
> ...




*الله أحل في العهد القديم تعدد الزوجات لبني اسرائيل ... لقساوة قلوبهم ... و لانه لو كره الرجل فيهم امراته لقتلها ... لان الحياة ايامها كانت بربرية !!!!

لكن الخطة كانت منذ البدء "زوجة واحدة لزوج واحد"
وهذه تدعى امرأة وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تك 2: 18, 21: 24).
"طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب ويسلك في طريقه. لأنك تأكل تعب يديك طوباك وخير لك. امرأتك مثل كرمة مثمرة في جوانب بيتك. بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك" (مزمور 128: 1 - 2).


لكن بعد عهد النعمة ... و هو العهد الجديد ... فالانسان حظي بقوة الروح .. و بالنعمة و بالصبر و طول الاناة و الاحتمال و الرحمة ... و الانسانية !!!!!!!!!!!

و الله كان يأمر بني اسرائيل .. و لا يقول "يا ايها الذين امنوا" ... اي انه التوراة ... "و التوراة بالعبري معناها الشريعة"  كانت شريعة اليهود فقط من بني اسرائيل ... و كان يأمرهم "هم" و يقودهم "هم" لا يأمر غيرهم من البشر .. 

فهمنا ؟


ثم انتي بتقولي مافي تحديد في الانجيل ؟ طب شوفي التحديد !!!!

أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً إذ ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. وما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (مت 19: 4 - 6).

"ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1كو 7: 2).*


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض;165842 قال:
			
		

> أنا بتكلم عن واقع الزواج بس الست فادية هي اللي جرتني للحوار في الاديان مفروض هي تعاقبها بالحذف
> 
> بعد مارديت رد مقنع عليها حذفت الرد ولا قبل ماشفت
> 
> ...


على فكرة يا حمامه 
لو حضرتك راجعتي ردودي هتشوفي اني مفيش ريحه الحوار فيها انا بتناقش مع حضرتك في الزواج ومخرجتش عن الموضوع الاساسي 
يبقى لما متعرفيش تردي وتردي بحاجات مخالفه لقوانين المنتدى وردودك تتحذف فمتقعديش تعيطي وتعملي نفسك مظلومه الله يكون فعونك


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> تعال شوف ياحازم أتحذفلي 5 ردود وفادية لا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتي الظاهر عليكي شويه وهتعيطي يا حمامه
> ايه دا بتستنجدي بحازم يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


بكتب ازاي يا شاطرة للمرة الالف بقولك هاتيلي رد انا شتمتك والا اهنتك فيه وعلشان مفيش كلام من دا فحضرتك بتعملي نفسك مشفتيش كلامي 
دي حاجه 
الحاجه التانيه انا مش محتاجه حضرتك تحبيني 
ولا عايزاكي تفكري حتى مجرد تفكير فانك تحبيني


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> عيسى عليه السلام قال لقد جئتكم متمم ومكمل لأديان بني أسرائيل
> 
> يعني أنتم عندكم جائز تتزوج مية وحده لان مافي تحديد في الانجيل
> 
> ...


دلوقتي بقا يا حمامه 
طيري بسرعه وروحي هاتيلي نص في الانجيل على لسان المسيح بيقول فيه مسموح للرجل ان يتزوج بما يحلو له من النساء 
ولوفضلتي طول عمرك تدوري مش هتلاقي حاجه زي دي 
يبقا لما تتكلمي اوزني كلامك الاول وفكري فيه كويس قبل ما تكتبي حاجه لان كل كلمه تكتبيها بتدل يا اما على ثقافتك ووسع تفكيري يا اما على جهلك وتخلفك وانا لحد دلوقتي ملقيتش في ردودك حاجه تدل على الثقافه او حتى الاطلاع من باب المعرفه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2007)

فادية

يا هلا اخت فادية الرب يباركك وكل عام وانت بخير †


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> فادية
> 
> يا هلا اخت فادية الرب يباركك وكل عام وانت بخير †



كل سنه وانت طيب يا لايت بلو ووكل مسيحي مصر طيبين يا رب :yahoo: :dance:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2007)

فادية;166550 قال:
			
		

> كل سنه وانت طيب يا لايت بلو ووكل مسيحي مصر طيبين يا رب :yahoo: :dance:



عفكرة انا جليلي من الجليل :yahoo: 

سلام يا فادية الغالية † :36_3_11:


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> عفكرة انا جليلي من الجليل :yahoo:
> 
> سلام يا فادية الغالية † :36_3_11:



واااااااااااااااااااااااو انت من الجليل يا لايت 
انا نفسي ازور بيت لحم والجليل واورشليم وكل الاماكن الي اتقدست باقدام الرب يسوع
وانا سريانيه من العراق من نينوى بلد يونان النبي يعني  انا كمان فيا ريحه الانبياء شويه 
مفيش حد احسن من حد :yahoo: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولغتي الام هي الاراميه تحب اعلمهالك :696ks: 
سلام ونعمه يا لايت العزيز :36_3_11:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2007)

فادية قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااو انت من الجليل يا لايت
> انا نفسي ازور بيت لحم والجليل واورشليم وكل الاماكن الي اتقدست باقدام الرب يسوع
> وانا سريانيه من العراق من نينوى بلد يونان النبي يعني  انا كمان فيا ريحه الانبياء شويه
> مفيش حد احسن من حد :yahoo: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



:yahoo:  واو سريانية من العراق اهلا بيكي يا صديقتي فادية الغالية †

كل المسيحيين اخوة طبعا ههههههههه :yahoo: 
واااااااو لغتك الام الارامية شيئ جميل فعلا :yahoo: 

ايه رايك انا اعلمك العبرية وانت تعلميني الارامية هههههههههههههه :yahoo: 

:36_1_21: 

سلام صديقتي فادية الغالية † :36_3_11:


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> :yahoo:  واو سريانية من العراق اهلا بيكي يا صديقتي فادية الغالية †
> 
> كل المسيحيين اخوة طبعا ههههههههه :yahoo:
> واااااااو لغتك الام الارامية شيئ جميل فعلا :yahoo:
> ...



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موافقه يا لايت والعمليه سهلا جدا لان اللغتين بيشبهو بعض شويه :yahoo: 
سلام اخي الغالي وصديقي العزيز لااااااااااااااااايت بلووووووووووووووووووووووو :99:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2007)

فادية;166611 قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موافقه يا لايت والعمليه سهلا جدا لان اللغتين بيشبهو بعض شويه :yahoo:
> سلام اخي الغالي وصديقي العزيز لااااااااااااااااايت بلووووووووووووووووووووووو :99:



ماشي يا فادية هههههههههههههههههههه :36_1_21: 

بس ممكن نلتهي بحوار الاديان خاصة لما يفتح بعد كم يوم وتبقى زحمة :yahoo: 

سلام يا صديقتي الغالية والعزيزة فادية :36_3_11:


----------



## فادية (7 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> ماشي يا فادية هههههههههههههههههههه :36_1_21:
> 
> بس ممكن نلتهي بحوار الاديان خاصة لما يفتح بعد كم يوم وتبقى زحمة :yahoo:
> 
> سلام يا صديقتي الغالية والعزيزة فادية :36_3_11:



هندرس الموضوع ونشوف لنا وقت للدرس ووقت لحوار الاديان ايه رأيك؟؟ :t33: :t33:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2007)

فادية;166615 قال:
			
		

> هندرس الموضوع ونشوف لنا وقت للدرس ووقت لحوار الاديان ايه رأيك؟؟ :t33: :t33:



حلو خلص اتفقنا ههههههههه :36_1_21:


----------



## stan55 (7 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> و غير كده كمان ممكن تقولي لنا شريعة المسيح في الزواج إيه  ؟؟؟؟؟





ممكن انتا اتقولي شو شريعة محمد بالزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ممكن ان يتزوج الاب بزوجت ابنة بعد ما ابنة يموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2007)

كل الردود الخارجية نقلت في موضوع خاص
المحلل في الاسلام (بين من يحرمه و يحلله)

تعبتوني...


----------



## القيصر (7 يناير 2007)

ربنا ما يضيعلك تعب يا زعيم وربنا يخليك و حمدا للرب على سلامتك و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## K A T Y (7 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا يا روك علي تعبك


----------



## فادية (7 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> كل الردود الخارجية نقلت في موضوع خاص
> المحلل في الاسلام (بين من يحرمه و يحلله)
> 
> تعبتوني...





ربنا يعوض تعبك خير يا ماي روك 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز على تعبك معانا 
ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعمته


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2007)

لا ابدا يا حبايبي, انا كنت اهزر بس
ربنا يباركم و يبارك هذه الروح القوية الي فيكم.. فعلا الرب اعطانا روح قوية, لا روح خوف و تراجع...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الأخت المسلمة (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تعدد الزوجات

Gn:36:2 اخذ عيسو نساءه من بنات كنعان.عدا بنت إيلون الحثّي وأهوليبامة بنت عنى بنت صبعون الحوّي. (SVD)

Gn:36:6 ثم اخذ عيسو نساءه وبنيه وبناته وجميع نفوس بيته ومواشيه وكل بهائمه وكل مقتناه الذي اقتنى في ارض كنعان ومضى الى ارض اخرى من وجه يعقوب اخيه. (SVD)

Dt15 اذا كان لرجل امرأتان احداهما محبوبة والاخرى مكروهة فولدتا له بنين المحبوبة والمكروهة.فان كان الابن البكر للمكروهة (SVD)

Dt15: 15 ¶ If a man have two wives, one beloved, and the other hated, and they have had children by him, and the son of the hated be the firstborn, (DRV)



Gn:30:2 فحمي غضب يعقوب على راحيل وقال ألعلي مكان الله الذي منع عنك ثمرة البطن. (SVD)

Gn:30:3 فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة.ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتيّ وأرزق انا ايضا منها بنين. (SVD)

Gn:30:4 .فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة.فدخل عليها يعقوب (SVD)​


----------



## فادية (7 يناير 2007)

الأخت المسلمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تعدد الزوجات
> 
> Gn:36:2 اخذ عيسو نساءه من بنات كنعان.عدا بنت إيلون الحثّي وأهوليبامة بنت عنى بنت صبعون الحوّي. (SVD)
> ...



احنا الي هنقولو هنعيدو يا جماعه 
مقلنالكم ان شريعه اليهود كانت بتحلل تعدد الزوجات ولما كانت شريعه اليهود ناقصه جاء المسيح وتمم الناموس عشان كدا قال لم ات لانقض بل لاكمل وكمان عدل فيها حاجات كانت بتنتقص من كرامه الانسان ومنها موضوع تعدد الزوجات  وممكن حضرتك واخواتك تشوفو الكلام الي قالو المسيح عن الزواج 
اتفضلو اقروا ويا ريت تفهموووووووووووووووو 

*انجيل متى 
19: 3 و جاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلق امراته لكل سبب 

19: 4 فاجاب و قال لهم اما قراتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا و انثى 

19: 5 و قال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا 

19: 6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان 

19: 7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق 

19: 8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم اذن لكم ان تطلقوا نساءكم و لكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا 

19: 9 و اقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا بسبب الزنى و تزوج باخرى يزني و الذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني 

19: 10 قال له تلاميذه ان كان هكذا امر الرجل مع المراة فلا يوافق ان يتزوج 

19: 11 فقال لهم ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين اعطي لهم*

يا ريت لما تحبو تنتقدو المسيحيه وتعاليم المسيح تبقو تجيبو كلام من العهد الجديد مش من العهد القديم الي هو  شريعه اليهوووووووووود واحنا بنعيش  حسب تعاليم المسيح مش حسب شريعه اليهود يا ريت تفهمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2007)

الأخت المسلمة

يا اختي انت تتكلمي على قصص حياة شخصيات في التوراة وليس تشريع 

والسيد المسيح غير كل هذه المفاهيم وجاء بالعهد الجديد والشريعة الجديدة كما وعد الرب بالعهد الجديد.

نحن نتكلم في التشريع وليس في قصص

(أ) من خلقة الله الأسرة الأولي (في جنة عدن): 

"خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي" اي زوجا واحدا وزوجة واحدة. ولو أراد الله للانسان أن يتزوج بعدة نساء لخلق _منذ البدء_ 0عدة نساء لآدم وكان هو أحوج الناس لذلك لنمو الجنس البشري في الكرة الأرضية الواسعة.

(ب) كا النصوص الكتابية تشير الي وحدة الزيجة ومنها مثلا 

+قول الكتاب المقدس "يلتصق بامرأته" (تك8:1) وليس بنسائه
+ وكذلك قوله "وليكن لكل واحد امرأته (لا نسائه), وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1 كو8:7)
+ وايضا ان" يرضي الرجل امرأته " لا نسائه (أف 33:5)
+ وقوله " كل من ترك أبا او أما او امرأة (زوجة واحدة) من اجل اسمي......." (مت19:19)


----------



## حمامة الروض (7 يناير 2007)

قصص أنبياء عددو في الأنجيل 

يعني أنه كان مشرع لهم يعني كان حلال عليهم

هل أنبياء الله العهد القديم الذين عددو ظلمه وشهوانيين وشياطين ؟

هل المؤمنين في العهد القديم قبل عيسى عليه السلام ظلمه وشهوانيين وشياطين


----------



## أبو عماد (7 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

استاذتي الفاضله ((فاديه))

انا هنا لاأتناقش معك هل هو حلال ام حرام في شريعتك

فأنا اعلم انه كان جائز لليهود ويسوع حرمه


ولكن انا اختلف معك في قولك ان من الظلم للمرأه ان يعدد الرجل

ولذالك أسئلك:
هل تؤمنين بعدل الله وحكمته في كل زمان ومكان؟؟؟
أليس الله من شرع للأنبياء قبل يسوع أن يعددوا؟؟(وهذا منصوص عليه في كتابكم المقدس)




وأخيرا
أرجوا منك استاذتي الفاضله
                أن تجيبي على هذا السؤال وبعقلك الذي يظهر لي انه عقل مستنير,,,,,,,

هل تعتقدين ان الله ظلم المرأه في زمن هؤلاء الأنبياء لانه شرع لهم التعداد؟؟؟

أستاذتي يكفي ان تجيبي عليه بصدق في نفسك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2007)

ماجد بطرس

ليس هذا الموضوع الآن لديك استفسار اكتبه في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2007)

الأخت المسلمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> تعدد الزوجات​
> Gn:36:2 اخذ عيسو نساءه من بنات كنعان.عدا بنت إيلون الحثّي وأهوليبامة بنت عنى بنت صبعون الحوّي. (SVD)​
> Gn:36:6 ثم اخذ عيسو نساءه وبنيه وبناته وجميع نفوس بيته ومواشيه وكل بهائمه وكل مقتناه الذي اقتنى في ارض كنعان ومضى الى ارض اخرى من وجه يعقوب اخيه. (SVD)​
> ...


 
هذا هو عقل المسلمة, الذل لا يتعدى نصف عقل الرجل المسلم
فأن كان المسلم بعقله الكامل لا يقرأ و لا يفهم, لكن ينسخ و يلصق
فما بالك اذا كانت امرأة و بنصف هذا العقل المغيب؟

النصوص الواردة اعلاه كلها تنقل لنا ما فعله اشخاص بارزين في العهد القديم و لا تحتوي على اي تشريع الهي بتعدد الزوجات
فلا يوجد اي نص يشرع الاثنان او الثلاث و ما شابه
كل ما موجود هو نقل ما فعله الاشخاص بدون توجيه الهي و لا تشريع

اما عن السائلين عن ما اتممه السيد المسيح في الشريعة التي بنفسه قال انه اتى ليتممها لا ينقضها, فننظر مع بعض:

وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى.
انظر معي كيف اعتبر المسيح يعتبر الزواج بأمرة ثانية (مهما كانت اسبابه و دوافعه ان كانت مصحوبة بطلاق ام لا) هو كسر لهذه العلاقة المقدسة و يعتبرها زنى

و هذا ما قاله ايضا الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:

*"ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1كو 7: 2).*

لا يوجد تصريح اكثر من الذي اعلنه الرسول بولس بالوحس المقدس
لكل رجل امرأة و لكل أمرأة رجل

ينقل الى قسم الرد الشبهات


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*تعرفو انه الانسان العاقل وشريعتة بتسمحلة بتعدد الزوجات
مابيعملهاش لانه بيستخدم عقلة قبل الغريزة .

حاولت اتخيل نفسي كده متجوز اربعة وكل يوم في بيت 
وبغير مكاني اللي بنتمي له واللي كنت فيه امس
تعرفو حسيت بايه حسيت اني شخص بدون هويه 
وليس له وطن زي الشخص اللي يحمل عدة جنسيات 
ومش حاسس بأي انتماء لاي جنسية منهم 
ولا حاسس بأمان في اي بلد منهم
وانا في حالة التخيل دي حسيت اني مقدرش ائتمن 
اي واحدة من الزوجات الاربعة علي سري او اي شئ 
لسبب بسيط لانها هي كمان مش حاسة بالامان معي
وعندها اعتقاد و واثقة انها في اي استبدلها باخري 
هل هذه الحيا ة هي  التي نتمناها *


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*استاذ ابو عماد

لك منا السلام والتحية مع انك لم تلقي علينا السلام 
ولكن القيته علي من اتبع الهدي ( اي المسلم )
ونحن نعرف السبب ولا مجال له الان

انا لي عندك سؤال هل تجيب عليه بصدق وكما تقولون لا حرج في الدين
المرأة لها رغبة علميا مساوية للرجل واحيانا تزيد ولا اعتراض علي ذلك
فهل الرجل يستطيع ان يلبي احتياجات زوجاته الاربعة ؟ و هل يستطيع الرجل 
ان ياتي زوجاته كل يوم ؟ وان لم يستطع اليس في هذا ظلم ان لم يكن للاربعة 
الن يكون هناك ظلم حتي ولو لواحدة منهم  ؟ بالله عليك اذكرلي رجل واحد استطاع 
ان يرضي زوجاته الابعة ومن هو هذا الفحل العتي وهل حقيقي هذا الرجل موجود 
بيننا في هذا العصر  اكتفي بهذا لان هذا المنتدي تدخله سيدات فاضلات ولا نريد 
ان نخدش حيائهم بالفاظ قد تخرج منا عفويا واعتذر لكل السيدات الفاضلات اذا كان 
في كلامي هذا شئ خارج عن حدود الادب. *


----------

